# My Rats... lotsa pics!



## RussianRookie (Apr 12, 2010)

Saw some cute pics of other peoples rats so i figured id post mine 

I cant fins any pics of my two first rats as that was over 6 years ago. i do have some more recent ones though 

This is Noodles. she was my absolute <3 rat. she was so sweet! sadly she died last year due to paralysis.





HAHA





This is Uno. My first dumbo. i fell in love with dumbos the first time i saw a picture of one but no one ever had them until i stopped by a reptile shop that i knew carried rats (usually not for pets obviously) and asked if they had any dumbo females. i was almost certain they wouldnt like always but what do ya know, she was the only one. so HAD TO HAVE HER! and im glad i did. sadly however, she had to be put to sleep due to a tumor in January.




Miss her a lot :'(





This is Baby. she is the only baby i got to keep out of Uno's litter. we couldnt think of a name for her so we always just called her baby and i guess it stuck  she was so affectionate! constant kisses! she also had to be put to sleep due to a tumor 
Look closely and you'll see a smile 





And my two current residents, Chevelle and Nova. These are Uno's great grandchildren. and the only of her offspring to have the dumbo trait which is why i had to have em!




AHAHAHA!









One of my favs of chevelle 





Trust me, much more pics to come!





they were pals






































Found a picture of Boo, the first rat i ever owned.





I almost forgot Skittles! I didnt have her for very long. i got her from a person who wasnt taking very good care of her at all. she died in my hands 





Looks like shes giving a timid little wave 





Pinkies!





The old gang


----------



## Isa (Apr 13, 2010)

Really nice pictures  Your rats are beautiful, adorable and they look very smart . I have always wanted rats, they look like they have a lot of personalities!
I am sorry to hear that some of your little ones are gone 
Thank you so much for sharing and please keep them comming


----------



## Kymiie (Apr 13, 2010)

3rd to last picture is so die for, look how lovly that is.. on a big canvas on your wall maybe?? I would. What pretty rats!!!

x


----------



## terryo (Apr 13, 2010)

I really love these lil' rats now that I'm seeing them posted here all the time. They only problem would be that they don't live too long, and you get so attached. I always go into such a state of depression when I loose a pet and I don't know how I could ever handle loosing them after only 2 or 3 years. Their little paws look like hands holding the food......so adorable!


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 13, 2010)

very nice pics. i bet you took 10000s of pics to get all those great shots!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice pics, I am not a big fan of rats myself, but to each their own, I have a question and I am not trying to be mean but aren't most rats sold at pet stores usually sick ones for food for reptiles?


----------



## RussianRookie (Apr 13, 2010)

The ones you buy from all pet shops arent very healthy. poorly bred, bad genes. thats the sad part 

and to the fact that they dont live very long, my friend had a naked rat that lived 6 years. If you buy your rats from breeders, they have good genes and are bred for health and temperament. I do get very sad looking at these pictures though 



spikethebest said:


> very nice pics. i bet you took 10000s of pics to get all those great shots!



I have 751 pics in my rat album and thats not counting the bunch i have scattered throughout my computer


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 13, 2010)

LOVE the pics of the dumbo babies! So freaking cute. I will have a dumbo (or five!) some day 
Great pics, thanks for sharing! Your babies are all gorgeous.

I adopted two girls from a rat rescue and they had HORRIBLE genes. They each barely lived over a year, and were on antibiotics much of their life due to respiratory issues  
I've only had five rats but I've dealt with a tumor removal, respiratory problems, and a stroke. That's a lot in their short little lifespans  Rats are awesome though. Like little puppies


----------



## RussianRookie (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah thats one problem ive noticed is quite abundant in rats... Respiratory problems. they always seem to be making somekind of odd noise.


----------



## toribird (May 27, 2010)

Hey RussianRookie, I noticed your profile says you're from norcal. I just saw this ad for 3 free dumbo rats in SF if you're anywhere near there and wanting more http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/pet/1763093672.html !!!

All these pictures are so adorable. My elementary school had a rat as a class pet, he loved sitting on people's shoulders (especially girls with long hair, I guess it kept him warmer ^_^).


----------

